# Twisp Cleaning Kit



## Rob Fisher (8/12/17)

Well Twisp are certainly embracing the whole vaping community with thier starter kits and their new more advanced sub ohm tanks and now thier Okta mod... thier marketing is spot on and they most certainly help in bringing many more smokers into the vaping community (I was one of them).

Now they have (or are about to) launched thier cleaning kit for tanks and they were kind enough to send me a couple to play with... Little brush and fancy ear bud type goodies (two sizes) along with wipes all in a nice resealable zip lock type bag... Nice one Twisp!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well Twisp are certainly embracing the whole vaping community with thier starter kits and their new more advanced sub ohm tanks and now thier Okta mod... thier marketing is spot on and they most certainly help in bringing many more smokers into the vaping community (I was one of them).
> 
> Now they have (or are about to) launched thier cleaning kit for tanks and they were kind enough to send me a couple to play with... Little brush and fancy ear bud type goodies (two sizes) along with wipes all in a nice resealable zip lock type bag... Nice one Twisp!
> View attachment 115733


Oh geeze I c another collection starting. Just remember Rob these are not screwdrivers  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## daniel craig (8/12/17)

Twisp has really come a long way

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

